# Recherche d'un CD de restauration pour un Power Macintosh 5500 en FRANCAIS



## Rob_93 (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, récemment j'ai acheté un autre Power Macintosh 5500/275 dans sa boite d'origine avec accessoires... et malheureusement le système sur le DD était Mac OS 8, sans les logiciels qui étaient inclus avec ce Mac. Je recherche donc un fichier iso, cdr... du CD de restauration original en français car je ne trouve que des versions anglaises! 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Franz59 (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir
Cet appareil supporte Mac OS 9.1
Trouvable sur Ebay...


----------



## Rob_93 (19 Juillet 2020)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Cet appareil supporte Mac OS 9.1
> Trouvable sur Ebay...


Bonsoir, excusez moi de vous contredire, mais le Power Macintosh 5500/275 a été produit de 1997 à 1998, Mac OS 9 n'existait pas encore, de plus les CD de restaurations en anglais sont sur System 7.5.5 ou Mac OS 8 au maximum (les OS qui étaient installés originalement sur les 5500). Ces CD sont impossibles à trouvé sur E-bay car les 5500 sont rare et je ne souhaite pas payer 40€ pour un CD. Lien du site sur lequel je m'appui.




__





						Power Macintosh 5500/275 Specs: EveryMac.com
					

Technical specifications for the Power Macintosh 5500/275. Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, price and more.




					everymac.com


----------



## Franz59 (20 Juillet 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Bonsoir, excusez moi de vous contredire, mais le Power Macintosh 5500/275 a été produit de 1997 à 1998, Mac OS 9 n'existait pas encore


Oui, je sais et Mac OS 9 est sorti en octobre 1999 et alors ?
Tout PPC (du 601 au 604) supportaient Mac OS 9, trouvable (encore) sur CD universel



Rob_93 a dit:


> de plus les CD de restaurations en anglais sont sur System 7.5.5 ou Mac OS 8 au maximum (les OS qui étaient installés originalement sur les 5500). Ces CD sont impossibles à trouvé sur E-bay car les 5500 sont rare et je ne souhaite pas payer 40€ pour un CD. Lien du site sur lequel je m'appui.


D'ou la logique de s'orienter vers Mac OS 9 (puis 9.1.2) qui fonctionne très bien sur PPC 603
A moins de vouloir absolument les CD originaux et la...








						logiciel vintage mac os 8 sous blister  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour logiciel vintage mac os 8 sous blister sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				











						CD d'installation MAC OS 9.1 avec Sherlock2 Excellent État, Pas De Rayure  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour CD d'installation MAC OS 9.1 avec Sherlock2 Excellent État, Pas De Rayure sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2020)

J'ai un 5500/275 (Noir), mais je n'ai pas les CD d'origine, désolé (je vais fouiller, on sait jamais ;-)
D'origine, il était équipé du 7.5.5 (début 97, OS8 n'était pas sorti). Les derniers, début 98 étaient toujours en 7.5.5 à mon avis, même si le 8 était sorti (machines en stock, CD inclus).
Ceci dit il accepte très bien le système 8 ou 9, bien plus complet, voir ici.
Pour la parti spécifique au 5500/275, le tuner TV est inutilisable aujourd'hui, par contre le tuner radio fonctionne (avec quelques bug...). La video in c'est du genre timbre poste ;-) Les drivers sont normalement inclus dans les CD des systèmes 8 et 9 génériques.
Après, pour les softs inclus... genre ClarisWorks ou les jeux, on les trouve aussi séparément...

Le 8 :








						691-1600-A,F,Mac OS 8 (CD) [French] - Macintosh Repository
					

691-1600-A,F,Mac OS 8 (CD) [French] (Mac abandonware from 1997)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



Le 8.6 :








						691-2312-A, Mac OS 8.6 Français Universel - Macintosh Repository
					

691-2312-A, Mac OS 8.6 Français Universel (Mac abandonware from 1999)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



Le 9 :








						Mac OS FU1-9.0 Install Boot CD (French, Universal) - Macintosh Repository
					

Mac OS FU1-9.0 Install Boot CD (French, Universal) for all Power Macintosh and G3 models, such as the first iMac models.  Not to be confused...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



etc...


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai un 5500/275 (Noir), mais je n'ai pas les CD d'origine, désolé (je vais fouiller, on sait jamais ;-)
> D'origine, il était équipé du 7.5.5 (début 97, OS8 n'était pas sorti). Les derniers, début 98 étaient toujours en 7.5.5 à mon avis, même si le 8 était sorti (machines en stock, CD inclus).
> Ceci dit il accepte très bien le système 8 ou 9, bien plus complet, voir ici.
> Pour la parti spécifique au 5500/275, le tuner TV est inutilisable aujourd'hui, par contre le tuner radio fonctionne (avec quelques bug...). La video in c'est du genre timbre poste ;-) Les drivers sont normalement inclus dans les CD des systèmes 8 et 9 génériques.
> ...


Sur celui que j'ai acheté, vendu avec la boite il y'a un gros sticker rouge "Mac OS 8", c'est pour cela que je recherche le CD de restauration du 5500 avec Mac OS 8 pour avoir tous les logiciels et surtout le launcher qui se lance au démarrage. Sinon si quelqu'un a un CD de restauration du system 7.5.5 pour 5500 je suis prenneur.


----------



## eteen (20 Juillet 2020)

Pour avoir acheté une machine dans le temps avec le collant mentionné, il y avait un CD de Mac OS 8 générique dans la boite et non un spécifique pour le mac.

Je doute que des CD spécifiques pour ce Mac soient disponible en Mac OS 8.


----------



## Rob_93 (20 Juillet 2020)

eteen a dit:


> Pour avoir acheté une machine dans le temps avec le collant mentionné, il y avait un CD de Mac OS 8 générique dans la boite et non un spécifique pour le mac.
> 
> Je doute que des CD spécifiques pour ce Mac soient disponible en Mac OS 8.


Bonjour, un CD de restauration de mac OS 8 pour Power  Macintosh 5500 existe bien, voici le lien:








						691-1654-A,X,Power Macintosh 5500 and 6500 Series. Restore Disc. SSW v8.0. Disc v1.0 (CD) - Macintosh Repository
					

691-1654-A,X,Power Macintosh 5500 and 6500 Series. Restore Disc. SSW v8.0. Disc v1.0 (CD) (Mac abandonware from 1997)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Malheureusement celui-ci est en anglais.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau, il n'existe plus de boitier qui transforme la TNT en analogique avec les anciennes fréquences ?


----------



## dandu (21 Juillet 2020)

Des boîtiers TNT avec un modulateur, c'est pas le plus courant. 

Mais la majorité des Mac avec tuner TV (tous ?) a une entrée composite, et tous les récepteurs TNT peuvent sortir en composite sans soucis. Au pire avec un Peritel vers composite.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Juillet 2020)

Via un récepteur TNT, tu dois pouvoir récupérer le signal video pour l'injecter sur un des ports video-in, soit en composite soit en YUV (via la prise S-Vidéo). Mais c'est plutôt format timbre poste par rapport aux possibilité de la TNT actuel en HD ;-)
C'est du 320x240... qui peut être affiché en 640x480 à l'écran par doublage des pixels, c'est tout.

Pour le CD, vu le contenu du CD US en 8.0, c'est un MacOS 8 générique avec quelques applis en plus (ClarisWorks, ClickArt, etc...), quelques démos, quelques jeux,... 








						691-1654-A,X,Power Macintosh 5500 and 6500 Series. Restore Disc. SSW v8.0. Disc v1.0 (CD) - Macintosh Repository
					

691-1654-A,X,Power Macintosh 5500 and 6500 Series. Restore Disc. SSW v8.0. Disc v1.0 (CD) (Mac abandonware from 1997)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



Télécharges la liste et tu devrais trouver tout ça séparément.
691-1654-A-X-Power-Macintosh-5500-and-6500-Series--Restore-Disc--SSW-v8-0--Disc-v1-0--CD-.toast.TREE.txt

Sur le mien, j'ai mis OS9 parcequ'il a une carte G3/250. Sur le CD générique du 9.1 il y avait tout ce qu'il fallait pour les options du 5500 (Tuners TV et FM, video, etc...). Ça doit être pareil sur le 8. Et ajoutes ensuite les applis qui manquent ensuite si besoin.

La radio FM, ça marche ;-) Dans la boite il y a normalement une antenne ruban qui se branche à l'arrière.


----------



## Rob_93 (22 Juillet 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Via un récepteur TNT, tu dois pouvoir récupérer le signal video pour l'injecter sur un des ports video-in, soit en composite soit en YUV (via la prise S-Vidéo). Mais c'est plutôt format timbre poste par rapport aux possibilité de la TNT actuel en HD ;-)
> C'est du 320x240... qui peut être affiché en 640x480 à l'écran par doublage des pixels, c'est tout.
> 
> Pour le CD, vu le contenu du CD US en 8.0, c'est un MacOS 8 générique avec quelques applis en plus (ClarisWorks, ClickArt, etc...), quelques démos, quelques jeux,...
> ...


Je pense que je vais me contenter de la version anglaise du CD de restauration de la 8.0 pour 5500 car sur le Mac OS 8.0 basisue je n'ai pas le "launcher" ( je ne sais pas si c'est le nom exact) qui se lance automatiquement et qui est spécifique il me semble à ces machines. Sinon ça m'est égal d'avoir un 7.5.5 si quelqu'un en possède un pour 5500 en fr


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juillet 2020)

Si tu veux parler du Lanceur, qu'on active via le Tableau de Bord du même nom, et au démarrage via une option dans Général, il est dans les versions génériques du 7.5 et du 8 ;-) c'était une nouveauté du 7.5.
Il était dispo sur tous les Mac, pas seulement sur ces machines, même si sa cible, c'était les Performa grand public dans l'objectif de simplifier l'usage.


----------



## Franz59 (22 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir
Pour infos, il me reste les CD d'installation universelle en français:
7.5 - 7.5.3
8,0 - 9.2.1


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2020)

Tu pourrais partager l'image disque du 9.2.1 ? Est-ce qu'il existe un CD 7.5.5 générique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un CD 7.5.5 générique ?



Non, le dernier 7.5 générique est le 7.5.3 à ma connaissance, pour passer en 7.5.5, Apple distribuait 4 images de disquettes, dont seule la première pouvait être utilisée comme telle, les trois suivantes devaient impérativement être transférées sur des disquettes physiques.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Juillet 2020)

Oui le générique c'est le 7.5.3, pour le 7.5.5 c'était une mise à jour (4 disquettes).

Le 7.5.3 FR générique :








						Mac OS 7.5.3 CD French - Macintosh Repository
					

Logiciel système 7.5.3 pour tous Mac (68K et PPC), à partir du MacPlus.  Version CD Rom avec installeur.  Contient la version...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



Et toutes les maj sur ce CD :








						Mac OS System from 1.0 to 7.6.1 (FR) - Macintosh Repository
					

Cette image de disque contient les images système 1.0 à 7.6.1 en Français.  Elle contient également les System...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Le 9.2.1 FR générique :








						691-3334-A, Mac OS 9.2.1 Français Universel - Macintosh Repository
					

Voir aussi: Mises à jour pour Mac OS 9




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## Franz59 (23 Juillet 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Tu pourrais partager l'image disque du 9.2.1 ?


Oui, je peux graver un fichier iso et le mettre à dispo sur un cloud si besoin


----------



## aurelito (21 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

par curiosité combien peut valoir (peut se revendre) ce modèle. Je viens de récupérer mon premier mac à moi le 5500/275 noir et je me tâte à le revendre. Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2020)

aurelito a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> par curiosité combien peut valoir (peut se revendre) ce modèle. Je viens de récupérer mon premier mac à moi le 5500/275 noir et je me tâte à le revendre. Merci de vos avis.


Pas grand-chose, ça n'est pas une rareté, j'ai revendu le mien (full options et gonflé par une carte L2 Sonnet G3/400) 70€ il y a quelques années, et je pense que sa cote a du encore chuter depuis !


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Octobre 2020)

Le problème de cette machine, c'est son poids (et la fragilité des plastiques).

C'est une machine assez courante en Europe, beaucoup moins au US, mais si tu la vends, le cout du transport dans de bonne condition (sans risquer de recevoir un amas de plastique à l'arrivée) est prohibitif.

Donc, à moins de trouver un collectionneur très intéressé pas loin de chez toi, c'est une machine difficile à vendre un bon prix...

J'en ai un en noir (5500/275 avec une carte sonnet G3/250), le cache arrière est très fragile, je l'ai réparé plusieurs fois (comme la souris en noir). 
J'en ai un autre en noir (5500/225) que j'avais acheté un bouchée de pain pour les pièces (CM HS) mais c'est (évidemment) les mêmes qui cassent, j'ai mis une CM de 5400/180 dedans et je l'ai laisser tel que... 
Pour le 5400/180, un don, j'avais tenté une expédition MondialRelay, il est arrivé complètement broyé. J'ai essayé de récupéré quelques pièces plastique, mais dés que tu retires un cache-vis, il casse...

Donc, d'accord avec Pascal77, ça vaut pas grand chose. S'il fonctionne bien garde-le et post des photos sur les forum US de Mac vintage, ça va les faire saliver ;-)


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2020)

C'est vrai que ces séries 5200/5300/5400/5500/6200/6300/6400/6500 sont parmis les pire en terme de qualité de plastique. Déjà il y a 15 ans j'ai bougé deux 6200 qui se sont cassés de partout ... pas terrible pour la collection ...


----------

